# Help making strong stand alone shelf in fermentation fridge



## salty dog (7/11/16)

Hi Brew People,

I've started doing some small batch all grain brewing this year with some successes & some mistakes. It feels like I am learning from both.

I have just scored the old fridge/freezer for my fermentation chamber.

My two little fermentors fit neatly at the bottom of the fridge but I would like to store my bottled beer, (or at least some of it) above the fermentors as the temperature will be more stable than my garage.

I was thinking about making a solid wooden base with 3 uprights to support it & a wooden shelf with a home made pvc pipe bottle rack to store my beer.

The area above the fermentors is about 45x45cm so there will be a fair bit of weight. I don't trust the little plastic slots that would normally hold the plastic frisge shelves to take the weight.

I'm open to suggestions for materials, techniques, construction ideas from anyone but only have fairly rudimentary tools at home, so won't be welding or anything like that. Any ideas for me to make my brewing life nicer?

I have attached a couple of photos to give you an idea what I am working with.

Any ideas for the freezer section would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## damoninja (7/11/16)

I'd whack a reasonable strong right sized end table with 2 of the legs cut short, fix it to the inside of the fridge so it can't tip forwards.


----------



## S.E (7/11/16)

I would avoid wooden shelves in a fermenting fridge if possible. They tend to get a bit damp and mouldy. Could you use aluminium angle or similar from Bunnings to support your pipe bottle rack?

I would trust the little plastic slots if it was only for bottles. I fitted a shelf in my fridge between the lowest slots and it supported the weight of a 50L fermenter.


----------



## GABBA110360 (7/11/16)

I've done a shelf in my ferment fridge using 50x50 ali angle glued and tec screwed ti sides and a 6 mm check plate shelf ali
glue being single pack urethane aka sica when it's gone off doesn't need screws
glue shelf to angle fuckin strong as


----------



## damoninja (8/11/16)

S.E said:


> I would avoid wooden shelves in a fermenting fridge if possible. They tend to get a bit damp and mouldy.


Ah yeah, good point mate...


----------



## salty dog (8/11/16)

Thanks for the tips guys - sounds like aluminium plate might be worth a shot.

Is the consensus that the little plastic slots should hold up to around 45cm x 45cm, (maybe a bit less) of full beer bottles?

It would make my job easier if I don't have to make the uprights, etc but no point cutting corners if it's only going to cause me grief down the track.


----------



## GalBrew (8/11/16)

Plywood covered in a good layer of gloss paint works fine. Has been going strong for 5 years, no mould.


----------



## rude (9/11/16)

Ive used jarrah skirting boards I had to
linished the ends down to fit into the fridge slots

Youre fridge is much wider though

The pvc for the bottle rack are you going to condition youre bottles
laying them down ? Like a wine rack


----------



## micbrew (9/11/16)

Go to your local fly wire screen guy , he will have aluminium grill ,strong ,durable , and won't go mouldy


----------



## S.E (9/11/16)

salty dog said:


> Is the consensus that the little plastic slots should hold up to around 45cm x 45cm, (maybe a bit less) of full beer bottles?
> 
> It would make my job easier if I don't have to make the uprights, etc but no point cutting corners if it's only going to cause me grief down the track.


I would say yes, my slots held over 50 kilos with a full fermenter though yours may not. If I was you I would use the slots as it will be easier and neater. Then after testing you could always add uprights if you are not happy with it.


----------



## S.E (9/11/16)

[SIZE=11pt]Just a thought though. I think it’s more likely that the shelf could bend and slip out of the slots if it’s not made strong enough to take the weight.[/SIZE]


----------



## salty dog (15/11/16)

Thanks again for the replies guys. I really like the look of the shelves in this post made with the mesh out of a security door. It looks strong & neat with the aluminium edging. No worries about mould or air flow either. Anyone know where I might be able to pick some up in Sydney?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/53690-strong-shelves-in-fridge-what-to-use/


----------



## zeggie (15/11/16)

I got a mate to cut up checkerplate to make a shelf. It bends a tiny bit but has held a full 50l fermenter for years with no issues.


----------



## mosto (15/11/16)

You'd be surprised how much those fridge racks can hold. I sit my fermenter (20ish litres) on a single shelf and it holds it. It does bow a fair bit but has never given way. Now I've said that of course, I'll get home to find collapsed shelf and upended fermenter in my fridge tonight....


----------



## Kingy (15/11/16)

mosto said:


> You'd be surprised how much those fridge racks can hold. I sit my fermenter (20ish litres) on a single shelf and it holds it. It does bow a fair bit but has never given way. Now I've said that of course, I'll get home to find collapsed shelf and upended fermenter in my fridge tonight....


Should've kept ya mouth shut mosto haha


----------



## mosto (16/11/16)

Kingy said:


> Should've kept ya mouth shut mosto haha


 Ha ha all good still. Opened it up to take a gravity sample last night and my ESB was sitting there safe and sound. Very tasty as well, should be ready to keg on the weekend!


----------



## salty dog (16/11/16)

Thanks again everyone. I have it all sorted out now. I have pictures but I must be going mad. I worked out how to add attachments before but now for some reason it eludes me! :unsure:


----------



## salty dog (16/11/16)

Found it in "More Reply Options"!


----------



## Zorco (16/11/16)

Photo timing exemplar!


----------



## Zorco (16/11/16)

Great end product salty! Position of the light is effective.


----------



## abyss (16/11/16)

Here's my shelf, it is strong and will not rust.


----------



## Zorco (16/11/16)

The unit block was dimensioned from the height of a fridge's compressor housing.

Source: international standard committee, North Korea.


----------



## salty dog (16/11/16)

Thanks guys. Love the no rust solution in your picture Krausen.


----------



## Brewman_ (16/11/16)

Here is mine. Simple, strong. I do have the original shelves.

It's Aluminium angle. Cable ties on the outside edges go across the top of the angle, side ways,so they aren't visible.


----------



## salty dog (18/11/16)

:super:


----------



## RastusWatermelon (3/6/18)

salty dog said:


> Found it in "More Reply Options"!
> 
> View attachment 92972
> View attachment 92973
> View attachment 92974



G'day Salty Dog,

Been looking to create a shelf and came across this post....it's exactly what I'm looking for.

Where did you get the steel vertical and horizontal bars from? And also sorry the metal used as a shelve?

Thanks


----------

